# Concert accordion



## ivsverko (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ! I am new on this forum. I stumbled upon in while googling for classical music content and this webiste looks like a very nice and vivid classical music community.

I play a concert-accordion (I do not know for how many that sintagm is an oxymoron but it depends from country to country), and currently I am doing my postgraduation studies at Sibelius Academy in Helsinki.

Although many people relate accordion to exclusively polkas and entertaiment music in general, accordion as a classical instrument has been developing for almost a decade know. It is taught at many big conservatories and musical academies in Europe (also Asia and United States), and many contemporary composers are writting for it.

If anybody knows about it and likes it, I have just made my webpage and first Youtube video with a work from a Russian composer. Next, I include to put transcriptions by Bach, Messiaen, Liszt as well as some more contemporary works from western composing tradition.

On my web page there is a short essay named "The Instrument", in case anyone is interested.

My dream is to make as many as possible people to recognize the value of concert accordion as a fully-featured classical instrument.

My first Youtube link :






Thanks for Your time, and have a nice day


----------

